# Grot's Golden Daemon Log



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Hey, After seeing Wraithlord and Fist's GD Log, I decided to shamlessly nick their idea, so here it is. Rep is Always appreciated.


----------



## LegendX (Jun 16, 2008)

sure as hell looks good to me so far.

Lets see that final paintjob 

LX


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

thankyaverymuch!


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Lookin' excellent so far; I was always partial to that model. Keep going!


----------



## Chaplain Carnivarious (Jun 17, 2008)

wicked armor man!

can you post me the link to that log pls??


----------



## Giantkid7292 (Feb 7, 2008)

What model is that?


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Woo, another to root for!

Gooo Repaint job Grot!


----------



## da big boss (May 1, 2008)

hay guys and hi grot can u make this grot and boss's gd log?
i think u will like it!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Giantkid7292 said:


> What model is that?


Inquisitor Corteaz

good so far


----------



## Giantkid7292 (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks, 
Looking great, howd you manage that red?
Looks somewhat...orangeish to me


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Hopefully you're not quite done with the armor-- it looks awesome, but the highlights are subtle enough that it's not going to quite catch a judge's eye, I don't think. I'd try to show off blending skills in a more extreme way... maybe blend a bit of orange in between the pink extreme edge and the red base, for a more visable gradient?

Either way, it looks good so far!


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

OMFG!!!!!!!!! So many people!


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

da big boss said:


> hay guys and hi grot can u make this grot and boss's gd log?
> i think u will like it!!!!!!


Err, I don't know how........



Chaplain Carnivarious said:


> wicked armor man!
> 
> can you post me the link to that log pls??


What? A link to this page?


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> Hopefully you're not quite done with the armor-- it looks awesome, but the highlights are subtle enough that it's not going to quite catch a judge's eye, I don't think. I'd try to show off blending skills in a more extreme way... maybe blend a bit of orange in between the pink extreme edge and the red base, for a more visable gradient?
> 
> Either way, it looks good so far!


well, I have mixed in orange there, you can't really see it with my camera, but i might take your advice. on the other hand, the rest of the model is meant to be imposing aswell. anywho, more pics coming soon, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

In fact, almost all the armour has a very thin orange lair inbetween the red and the pink. either way gotta go do some more work.


----------



## da big boss (May 1, 2008)

ya DONT DUBEL (spelling?) POST!!!!!
and u dont need to edit the name of the thred
just let me post pics.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

it's his thread, let him DOUBLE post if he wants to.

and seriously, why don't you just start your own thread, instead of trying to high-jack his?


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

lolACoz, how do you change what it says under your name (Mohawk-Wearing Crazyman)


----------



## lordmat0 (May 17, 2008)

ACoz said:


> it's his thread, let him DOUBLE post if he wants to.
> 
> and seriously, why don't you just start your own thread, instead of trying to high-jack his?


I believe they're work friends.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

yeah workfriends, lol


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Red, you change it by becoming a supporter, which I would do if I could just stop blowing away all my cash on GW 

On Topic, awesome model, I do like armour plates so far, but a judge would need something better i would think. Keep working, I want to see the finished product :grin:


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Da Red Paintjob Grot said:


> lolACoz, how do you change what it says under your name (Mohawk-Wearing Crazyman)


Buy a subcription to the site and you get to change it.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

alright, i'll try to do better on armour plates.


----------



## da big boss (May 1, 2008)

lordmat0 said:


> I believe they're work friends.


yup 



Da Red Paintjob Grot said:


> yeah workfriends, lol


well if u can call it work :laugh:


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

da big boss said:


> yup
> 
> 
> 
> well if u can call it work :laugh:


Lolage. pure lolage.


----------



## da big boss (May 1, 2008)

lolage???:fool:


----------



## Chaplain Carnivarious (Jun 17, 2008)

make a tut for this, would be awesome:good:


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

i might just do that....


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

One thing I will suggest is that you take time to figure out the lighting as it was something that was pointed out to me as well at the GD here. Upper areas should always be brighter, even if only by a little, than the lower areas. Also, make sure your blending is super smooth and subtle or you will get passed over in a blink. GD's are highly competative and the level of painting skills in them is staggering so good luck. Look forward to seeing this log progress.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Grot, his name is special because he is Contributor, those are the people with blue names.

Contributors donate a certain amout of money. Some of the perks include a special Contributor forum, a special tag (of your choice) and of course support your favorite forum!


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

hey ty, wraithlord and anphicar.


----------



## da big boss (May 1, 2008)

Da Red Paintjob Grot said:


> ty


Plese use proper spelling and grammer :rtfm: .


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

says the person who cant spell himself :laugh:


----------



## Octavian (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow that model is pretty darn cool


----------



## da big boss (May 1, 2008)

Riandro said:


> says the person who cant spell himself :laugh:


well sorry but it was a tyapeo


----------



## lordmat0 (May 17, 2008)

da big boss said:


> Plese use proper spelling and grammer :rtfm: .


It is spelt grammar and please lol =P


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Roflmfao! lol.


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Like it mate. Want to see pics when finished


----------



## ragnarclaw (Jun 8, 2008)

So far so good...more pics pls...:grin:


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I'll be watching for updates. Good luck and get to work!:grin:


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

again, ty, more pics coming like, before monday.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Cmon Guys!


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Lol i just rated my own thred 5-star. you shouldn't be able to do that.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

New Pics! Hope ya like!


----------



## Andizzo (Feb 9, 2008)

im liking it alot, but not a fan of the golden hammer though.

keep up the gud work


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

aww, i like golden hammer.....


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

aww..... who made my thread a two-star?????


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking good so far.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

ty, and whoever made it 3-star ty.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

well i like it the gold hammer too the only comment i would make is the hammer is perhaps a little bright IMO if it was a little more bronze rather than gold think it would set it off a bit better


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

hammer is not finished.....


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

lol more pics coming soon...


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Pics soon enough.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Ok, have finished the model, it is on http://redpaintjobgrotz.wetpaint.com...itorial+Forces


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Link doesn't work mate


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

http://redpaintjobgrotz.wetpaint.com/page/Inquisitorial+Forces

There he is, really good job on the model!:grin:


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

thanks mate!


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Pretty interesting take. I have to admit it is very different than the usual interpretation and may attraction some attention. 

Did you use a dry brushing technique? I find that this is a popular way to paint, but IMO wet painting with washes works much better to give a more natural feel. On the other hand, some people like the more stylized look.


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

He looks great. I'm not too fond of the hammer I would prefer like a super sweet energy effect but its still good. Not a huge fan of the green loincloth either. I might do it like the cape but then that might be too much white. But its a great job regardless.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Thanks, on my site i have some Heroes of armageddon, some of which have energy effects on them. have a look.

Edit: ARcane, i used thinned down paint layers, although i generaly dont do so. usually i use both drybrushing and wet painting and washes


----------

